# Can't Download Novacom - Any Mirrors?



## sundevil98 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm having problems getting my Touchpad to connect to my PC when putting it in the USB mode (power + volume up)...

I think there's something wrong with my Novacom installation when using the WebOS SDK. So, instead, I've tried the Universal novacom installer and it does nothing (freezes up after starting). I've tried downloading the WebOS Doctor for the Touchpad and I can't access it.

I'm thinking that something is wrong with http://palm.cdnetworks.net (can't link through). Can anyone else verify?

Is there a copy of a novacom installer that doesn't come from palm.cdnetworks.net?


----------



## sundevil98 (Jul 13, 2012)

OK, So, I verified with my work computer that http://palm.cdnetworks.net is down.

Does the Universal Novacom Installer try to access this site when installing?

Can anyone see if they can get the Universal Novacom Installer to work on their computer?

Anyone know if palm.cdnetworks.net is down for good, or if it's just having issues??

Or, does anyone have a link to download _novacom_-win-64.tgz?


----------



## bizimoto (Jan 16, 2012)

try this:

http://downloads.help.palm.com//opensource/novacom/novacom-win-32.tgz
http://downloads.help.palm.com///opensource/novacom/novacom-win-64.tgz


----------



## sundevil98 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

